# Binz /Rügen



## Shez (28. Dezember 2007)

Moin Moin,

es gibt zwar schon einige Threads zu dem Thema doch wäre ich für aktuelle infos sehr dankbar.

Ich fahre morgen mit meiner Familie nach Rügen. Wir wohnen direkt in binz und ich würde gerne ein wenig Angeln gehen.

Ist in Binz direkt auf der Seebrücke eine geeignete Stelle für z.b Mefos oder macht es eher sinn woanders hinzufahren?

Ist der Angelshop bei Bergen noch da ? bzw gibts den noch ? 

Tipps für Köder usw.Blinker wäre ich seeeehr dankbar ....mein Sohn auch 


Gruß
Euer Shez


----------



## fischlandmefo (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Binz /Rügen*



Shez schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> es gibt zwar schon einige Threads zu dem Thema doch wäre ich für aktuelle infos sehr dankbar.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

Rügen und Angeln, das paßt sehr gut zusammen! 
Ich wohne zwar auf dem Fischland, bin aber im Winter und Frühjahr oft auf Rügen unterwegs (mit Wathose, Rute usw.).
Gute Stellen zum Meerforelle angeln findest Du zwischen Lohme und Glowe, bei Dranske oder rund ums Kap Arkona. In Binz ist es auf Meerforelle eher schlecht und Richtung Osten an der Steilküste befindet sich ein Naturschutzgebiet, das man, soweit ich weiß, nur mit Sondergenehmigung befischen darf. Gängige Farben sind zur Zeit Blinker in schwarz/rot oder kupferfarben.l Den Angelladen gab es  bei  meinem letzten Besuch noch.  Auch bei  Binz gibt es einen Angelladen "Wolfgangs Fundgrube", ist zum Blinkerkauf ganz gut.

Petri Heil und viel Spaß! 

Gruß vom Fischland!!!

PS: Ich freue mich schon auf`s Angeln mit meinem Sohnemann(3 Monate alt - muß ich wohl noch bischen warten|supergri|supergri!


----------



## Shez (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Binz /Rügen*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Frohes Fest !


----------



## Hackersepp (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Binz /Rügen*

Also in Binz sieht man ab und zu wieder ein paar Fischer an der Brücke sitzen. (Barsch /Aal ) vllt. auch Dorsch jetzt im Winter.
Würds mal an den anderen Hafenmolen (sassnitz/prora) versuchen. Falls im Meer nichts geht, kannst du ja immer noch auf die Bodden ausweichen.


----------

